# 67 gto upgrade 17.5 inch fan to 19.5 which one ?



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, i have a stock 17.5 inch 7 blade alloy fan and stock shroud on my non factory AC 67 gto, i'm thinking of fitting the larger 19.5 inch fan used on the factory ac cars, and also get the larger shroud to suit etc....can anyone advise who makes the best 19.5 inch fan ? are there any available in 7 blade ?......appreciate any advice, thanks..


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I got a used 19.5" Pontiac fan off of ebay for less than $20 a couple of years back. Also, with a non AC car like my '65 is, I had to modify an AC shroud to fit. The AC cars had a 17.5" tall radiator core, the non AC cars have a 15.5" tall core. The bottom portion of the taller AC shroud has to be cut to clear the lower radiator hose outlet, petcock, and if an auto trans, the cooler line outlets. I'm a believer over factory USA made parts, even if used, over new repop stuff. The original parts fit, work, and last.


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> I got a used 19.5" Pontiac fan off of ebay for less than $20 a couple of years back. Also, with a non AC car like my '65 is, I had to modify an AC shroud to fit. The AC cars had a 17.5" tall radiator core, the non AC cars have a 15.5" tall core. The bottom portion of the taller AC shroud has to be cut to clear the lower radiator hose outlet, petcock, and if an auto trans, the cooler line outlets. I'm a believer over factory USA made parts, even if used, over new repop stuff. The original parts fit, work, and last.


ok good idea i will try ebay, but you would think someone out there would make a 19.5 inch fan to suit, if anyone knows please let me know....
also many mention i should seal shroud to rad, well shroud is running above the core so obviously cant seal it to the core, so is the seal method some kind of trims i need to bend up to fit myself along the top and bottom of shroud so it seals to the top and base tanks?...... thanks


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*17.5 fan and shroud upgrade*

fiesta, did you ever resolve the issue of sealing the shroud to the upper and lower tanks, and if so, what kind of material did you use? I am pretty much in the same boat as you, as I'm running a 17.5" (6 blade) fan in a 20" shroud opening with a 3 core aluminum radiator on a 455 in a '66 Lemans. My setup looks like a mirror image (except the aluminum) of yours, with basically the same gaps in the shroud. I would like to seal the perimeter of the shroud to the radiator, but am not sure how to go about it, or what material to use. Also, did you find the fan you were looking for? (If the opening is 20", could you use a 19.5" fan, or would you have to use a 19"? 6 blade or 7?).


----------

